# Free feeding pellets - guineas?



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anyone free feed their guinea pigs their dry food? 

I ask because my guineas will only eat what they need to eat and will actually leave pellets in favour of hay/readigrass and they will leave veg if I give them too much.

I am wondering how if its just as well to give them a bowl full (or in feeder) than a small scoop (for washing powder) between each pair twice a day?

I know I couldn't trust my rabbits to only eat what they need lol


----------

